# Fiberglass Sub Enclosure for GTO



## sdh0001 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been toying with the idea of making a fiber glass mold the would fit into one or both sides of the rear corner of the trunk. Since our trunks have limited space, I have determined it would be easy to make a sub enclosure, painted, vinyled, or carpeted and would be fairly light-weight and removeable for racing. This week I am going to build some unfinished samples. If there are enough fellow GTO friends out there interested in something like this, I'll invest in making a mold to reduce cost for everyone. Currently I build custom sub boxes for autos and build high-end solid wood home speaker cabinets. I have notived there really isn't much out there for there for our GTO's. If you're interested in an enclosure for your GTO, I can make them unfinished (excludes final paint or vinyle or carpet) for $125.00. $200 for a finished application. If anyone has design suggestions, let me know. If we get a mold going, this price could potentially be cut in half. I'm curious to know if there's interest out there at the very least. Please email me at [email protected]. I always extend huge discounts to my customers who are part of a new product or design and allow me to use the products I make for them for advertising. Thank you! Scott


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd be interested in a fiberglass enclosure for the spare tire well. I'm trying to save as much trunk as possible and I don't mind running without the spare.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Not interested in the sub - but may want to talk to you about the wood enclosures for home after the new year. Any pictures?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Too late for me, just had two sub enclosures made, one for each side of the trunk. My local shop did the work and they look fantastic. One thing though, that fiberglass smell is hard to get rid of. After ten days I can still smell traces of it in the car. It'll go away eventually but that stuff is STRONG..........btw, your prices are right on the money. Don't know the exact breakdown on my system because I had a lot of other stuff done at the same time, came to a little over $5K but I'm done now.

JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

i just emailed you


----------

